# How to mount drive from NAS



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi,

So I've had some issues with my NAS for a while. Most of it was accessible via the network but I didn't have access to the web-based admin section, and found myself locked out of a couple of shares I'd previously marked private. Not the end of the world as I still had access to most of my data however I'm now feeling optomistic and am trying to salvage the private section so I can reinitialise the device and start a new.

I've got the HD out of the NAS and stuck it in my desktop. I only had 1 physical drive in the NAS however It's still set it up in some sort of RAID array; with which I'm not familiar.

So I've managed to see the HD through Windows' Disk Management- although can't assign drive letters or even attempt to mount any partition.

I tried UFS Explorer; which could see and restore any file however the shareware version had a file size limit of 64KB.

I then figured that as it's an ext(3 i think) file system perhaps I could get to it from a Linux Live session. I've stuck the latest Kubuntu on a USB Stick and am trying to get at it, however with no success.

The device is listed (sdb) in the Partition Editor however the mount option is disabled.

When trying to mount dev/sdb3 via the konsole I'm being told it can't happen as the filesystem type is 'linux_raid_member'.

I was searching around and gave mdadm --assemble a go; which managed to mount the array with "1 of 2 drives"; however it's only mounted the NAS's system partition, and ignored the partition full of data I'd like.

Does anyone know how I might get it mounted? I don't need write access; just the ability to back up a few bits before I reinitialise the NAS? Any help would be really appreciated.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

Please go to Network-attached storage and click on the RAID link in the third paragraph.

Suggest putting the hdd taken out of the storage device back into it and restoring your RAID setup before trying to do anything else, unless you either desire to lose all data and start from scratch or want to use the independent disks as individual hard drives (after backing up data to another device or hdd or the cloud).


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I think it should be noted I only had one physical disk in the NAS- however it claims to be part of a RAID array. I simply want to recover the data on that single hard drive.


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay, then -- I would download Puppy Linux and burn 5.2.8 to a CD; make BIOS adjustments to boot to the cdrom drive and boot to Puppy; and mount the hard drive in question. An external USB device may be used to capture your data or the slightly more complicated use of Pburn to DVD may be tried.

Best wishes!


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

Well I did burn Kubuntu to a bootable USB stick. I was unable to mount the partitions using Kubuntu. Would Puppy Linux necessarily have better luck in mounting the partitions. Kubuntu complained claiming that the partition couldn't be mounted as it was part of a raid array (despite the NAS only having ONE hard disk). As I said I did attempt to reassemble using mdadm however doing so only provided me with access to the first partition on the hd (used by the NAS for the OS; and not containing my personal data).

I'll give Puppy Linux a go, but I don't see exactly how it might prove more successful.


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

Puppy usually does not complain -- he's a good boy (lol). Let us know how it goes!


----------

